
The climate crisis is our third world war. It needs a bold response - ciconia
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2019/jun/04/climate-change-world-war-iii-green-new-deal
======
LinuxBender
Please don't turn climate change into a war. The war on drugs has backfired
immensely. I don't trust governments to play with our planets orbit
(Milankovitch cycles) and get it right.

